# Brianna has become a true angel



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Brianna, not my first dog, but my first golden, our sweet rescue that chose ME by jumping into the back of my CRV when I came to pick up my kids... the well trained young dog whose original family was destroyed by drugs and was never sure if her new family would come home each night, despite our best efforts to reassure her. the golden girl that my girls; after visiting her under the scheming eyes of their grandmother (who recognized Bri AS THE ONLY DOG FOR US the minute she saw her) who made sure they discovered her loving personality and desperate need for a new home; chose over the much hoped-for puppy that dad finally agreed to look for...the dog that was never more than 6 feet from me, even when allowed to run free on the beach or at "the field"...the sweet girl that would, on walks repeatedly look up at me as if to say "you love me, right? I love you" and would worry over "her puppies" our daughters if they laid on the floor, squealed in laughter, or weren't where they should be... is gone.

What we thought was arthritis and a sick tummy from being spoiled at Grandma's during Christmas ended up being an advanced case of lymphoma and within a week we had to return her to God. 
Bri's urn remains in the house, as she hated to go outside with the other 2 dogs, I'm quite sure she felt it was beneath her. We miss her horribly, there will never be another to replace her, but we realize there are so many other goldens that need what we gave her. My hubby understands that I adore my golden/border pup, I love my elder lab mix and I can never replace my golden girl...but I need to help another golden. 
We filled out the adoption forms from our local rescue and hope to hear from them soon.

In the meantime we cherish her memory and miss her warm presence.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

She was very fortunate to have found you, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Brianna and your family where meant to be she sounded like a wonderful girl I am so sorry for your loss, may the good memories help you through. 
Thank you for being prepared to open your heart to another rescue.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of Brianna, it is wonderful that your heart is open to help another golden in need.Brianna would be very happy you have chosen to do this.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for you and your family. You gave her a great life and i'm sure she added enormously to yours. they wind themselves around your heart so tight it's hard to be without them. prayers and thoughts for you and your family. she'll be waiting at the bridge for you.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like Brianna had a fantastic life with you and your family. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family on the loss of Brianna. Sending you all strength. I can't thank you all enough for being kind to this beautiful dog who needed someone to love her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. Bri sounds like such a sweetheart. And it's a wonderful testament to the love you shared that you want to give that love to another golden in need. What a wonderful way to honor your girl. Bless you and your family. And sleep softly sweet golden angel. You will be together again one day.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet Brianna!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You are honoring Brianna's memory and her love for you in the best possible way -- by welcoming another homeless golden into your hearts and your home. She will guide you to just the right dog for you, and she will watch over you always.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very saddened to read of your loss of Brianna. It is a wonderful tribute to your very special girl that you are able to open your heart to another golden. I',m sure she will be looking down with a smile

Run free and sleep softly Brianna


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost your lovely Brianna. It truly sounds like she earned her wings.

Run softly at the bridge Brainna


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family on Brianna's passing on to the Bridge. Below is a link to a website I have found comfort in at times such as these, I hope you and yours will do the same. Rest well and play hard sweet Brianna till your family meets up with you again. 

THE STAR


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! They certainly leave a lasting imprint on our hearts. Good for you for rescuing!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loss. RIP sweet Brianna.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Thanks Sharlin, for the sweet photo.

This is one of my favorite Bri pics:







A golden and her girl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

_"I have a religious theory about dogs: All dogs don’t go to Heaven–they go *back *to Heaven. I think that’s where they came from–they are gifts intended to help teach the arts of affection, loyalty, and forgiveness to the really smart human race..." 
Larry Powell, Urban Animals Magazine._


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That photo of Bri with the sun on her made her look like an angel here on earth. Now she has joined a lovely pack of fur angels waiting for their devoted human at Randebow Bridge. I'm very sorry for your loss....it's just so darned hard to lose them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Furrygodmother*

Furrygodmother

What a beautiful pic of Brianna.
I know she is playing with my Mimi, Gizmo and Munchkin at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

One of my fav. Brianna shots from 2006


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Brianna. She was a beautiful girl and was meant to be with you. I can bet that she is telling all the other pups about what a great life and family she was blessed to have. Some pups just leave a huge hole in our heart that only another golden can share.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

so sorry for your loss!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Brianna was so pretty! I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful girl, I am so sorry for your loss.

Bless you for looking for another Golden to share you love with and to provide the second chance for a wonderful life that you gave your special Brianna.


----------

